# My 2011 Scuba Blue A3 Ti



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

2011 A3 Quattro Ti in Scuba Blue! Took delivery on Thursday, I was so happy I was weeping tears of joy. 









A little taste of the interior. 

Sorry for the crappy pics, only had my iPhone on me, maybe I'll find and charge my camera to get some better pics! 

What's first on my to-do list that my wife would approve of? Anyone know of any Perfect Match boost guages and vent pod installs?


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a really nice colour!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

FarenheitGLI.316 said:


> 2011 A3 Quattro Ti in Scuba Blue! Took delivery on Thursday, I was so happy I was weeping tears of joy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awe makes a pretty good fool proof install unit that looks nice, but it is a mechanical guage.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

knavinusa said:


> That is a really nice colour!


 Just wait til you see one in person,


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that is one heck of a nice color!

I was going back and forth between scuba blue and meteor grey, but never had a chance to see scuba blue in person... it's much nicer than I imagined.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, shes a beaut!


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

smartdude24 said:


> I was going back and forth between scuba blue and meteor grey...


It's funny, there will be a rush to the new ScubaBlau. It happens every year they have a "NEW" color, seems people *JUST GOTTA HAVE* the new color. Meteor was "new" when I got my A3 but it was a color I was looking for. I've owned a couple cars with a similar color and I really wanted Dolphin which dissappeared. In a way, I sort of settled for a "New" color!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

da mn i like that color.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

motion to ban users from posting pics of Ti pckg alcantra interiors

makes me


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

congrats....nice ride...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

wow! love the color. I'm partial to dark blue anyway. 

And I really like the new details on the sport seats. How they look now is how they should have looked from the start.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very sexy :thumbup:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Bezor said:


> wow! love the color. I'm partial to dark blue anyway.
> 
> And I really like the new details on the sport seats. How they look now is how they should have looked from the start.


The seats on the 2010's are the same.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bezor said:


> wow! love the color. I'm partial to dark blue anyway.
> 
> And I really like the new details on the sport seats. How they look now is how they should have looked from the start.


They are not Sport seats they are the TI package seats.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> motion to ban users from posting pics of Ti pckg alcantra interiors
> 
> makes me


2nd


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Switchblade906 said:


> They are not Sport seats they are the TI package seats.


I thought they were sport seats, but with alcantara inserts 

Other than the alcantara, they look exactly like my sport seats.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> awe makes a pretty good fool proof install unit that looks nice, but it is a mechanical guage.


AWE's new vent mounted boost gauge is electronic. I have it. It does a nice full needle sweep at start up!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

That car is so hot! Do the 2011's come with the "S-Tronic" style shift knob rather than the lame style that came with the previous cars? What's up there?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

TBomb said:


> That car is so hot! Do the 2011's come with the "S-Tronic" style shift knob rather than the lame style that came with the previous cars? What's up there?


Lol yeah they do!

Heres the one out of my car


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats love the combo did u say is a tdi quattro ? we dont get the quattro tdi in the u.s u are lucky man enjoy her.


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

you might be thinking of where he put Ti, standing for titanium package... I'm pretty sure they don't offer a quattro TDi anywhere... the added weight of the quattro system would probably counteract some of the fuel economy of the diesel


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

trueunion said:


> congrats love the combo did u say is a tdi quattro ? we dont get the quattro tdi in the u.s u are lucky man enjoy her.


yeah, like that guy said, Ti for Titanium...


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Wow! Those seats are super hot!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

vwlippy said:


> Wow! Those seats are super hot!


agreeed!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

smartdude24 said:


> I thought they were sport seats, but with alcantara inserts
> 
> Other than the alcantara, they look exactly like my sport seats.


They look like my sport seats too....

course these have S-Line embossed backs, beefier shoulders and alcantara inserts. 

Do we need to call TP in for expertise on what is and is not a sport seat?:laugh:


----------



## doc7592 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Will those seats fit in my 07*

Will they fit in my 07?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new purchase, I'm sure that color is *stunning* in person! I'm jealous!

If you ever happen to have any questions about the VMR Wheels lineup, feel free to shoot me a message :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Did we ever get a decision on if these are sport seats or not?:screwy:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

tp is currently unable to speak . . .










I will post the picture in his crib, expect an answer in . . . :laugh:


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bezor said:


> Did we ever get a decision on if these are sport seats or not?:screwy:


I really think they are... they look exactly like my seats and the bolsters do not look any different. The only thing other than the alcantara that's different is that these seats have "S line" embossed near the top of them.


----------



## CTB1 (Aug 8, 2001)

Chewy, any more pictures? I'd love to see more pics. So far, this is the best color I've seen on the car, and now I'm thinking of buying one!


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

The weather here in Delaware has been ****, if I wash it, it's a cloudy day, then the next day it rains, or it'll snow... then the pretty days that I should wash it and take pics, well... I'm between checks and all my money is going elsewhere... lol I'll work on it though, and I do highly suggest the Scuba Blue on any Audi... just don't bring it near Dover DE... I'm the only one


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

smartdude24 said:


> you might be thinking of where he put Ti, standing for titanium package... I'm pretty sure they don't offer a quattro TDi anywhere... the added weight of the quattro system would probably counteract some of the fuel economy of the diesel



Yes they do--if you're in Europe...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Bezor said:


> Did we ever get a decision on if these are sport seats or not?:screwy:


The Audi configurator says "S line® sport seats with perforated Alcantara® inserts".


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

mike3141 said:


> The Audi configurator says "S line® sport seats with perforated Alcantara® inserts".


I rest my case.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Love the wheels. If you ever want to get rid of them, message me!


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

beautiful!

mind if i ask how much you paid for it? In the market and can't decide between a 2011 or a 3.2 quattro model.

feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here. 
Thanks.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

I want those seats sooooooo bad!


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

*new pics!*

So on a freak day here in Delaware, it decided to be sunny AND 68F... with little to no wind, amazing day... Needless to say, I took advantage, cleaned out the car, gave 'er a bath, cleaned out the garage and made a space for it to park finally! I'm not the best photog, and definitely don't have the best camera, so don't judge, okay... You can judge, just don't tell me, lol.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

That car looks awesome! I love the color, wheels, and seats.:thumbup: Hell, I even like the Fiero in the top pic!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Chewy034 said:


> So on a freak day here in Delaware, it decided to be sunny AND 68F... with little to no wind, amazing day... Needless to say, I took advantage, cleaned out the car, gave 'er a bath, cleaned out the garage and made a space for it to park finally! I'm not the best photog, and definitely don't have the best camera, so don't judge, okay... You can judge, just don't tell me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to judge-- and the results on that is "overwhelming".. I love your car's color and pkg...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IranfromDran (Feb 12, 2011)

congrats on the new car, baller status :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty much sold on the wheels. Nice easy updgrade.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks guys... Now it's time to pay off some debt, and then buy EVERYTHING I WANT!!! muah hah hah hah... I've got a $17,000+ shopping cart at ecstuning.com lol


----------



## tonyh215 (Jan 20, 2008)

Please please please post more pics of this car!! I want this exact color combo with the titanium package. I can't decide if I want quattro or not though, reallllly want to stick with a manual trans.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm jealous of your seats  

Does anybody know if Audi makes that sort of shift knob with S logo for 6 speed?


----------



## detour515 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice car! Did you special order it from the dealership? How long it took before you get it? It is very uncommon for a dealer to have a Scuba Blue w/ Ti pkg in stock, given the fact that they only stockpile on those popular color such as black, silver/grey and white. You are a very luck man! Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

i want to mod your car.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

detour515 said:


> Nice car! Did you special order it from the dealership? How long it took before you get it? It is very uncommon for a dealer to have a Scuba Blue w/ Ti pkg in stock, given the fact that they only stockpile on those popular color such as black, silver/grey and white. You are a very luck man! Congrats!! :thumbup:


yep, my wife and I put in the order between June and July and got in October 25th-ish, my memory sucks! The wait sucked, but it was so worth it, I got every option I wanted and well, nothing I didn't want and no pesky test-drive miles on it. I just talked to the dealership the other day and they said after they saw my car in Scuba Blue, they ordered two more... No on had them because they didn't know exactly how the color looked and were afraid no one would want it, we ordered it blind just hoping it would be awesome, we weren't dissapointed... same with the Ti package too, we wanted the 2010 wheels, but I like the '11 wheels just as much, if not more. and thanks!!!


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

xgarage said:


> i want to mod your car.


you payin? We just had a baby in August, and apparently baby clothes and formula are more important than 19s, suspension, and tinted windows, lol!


----------



## detour515 (Mar 11, 2011)

Chewy034 said:


> we ordered it blind just hoping it would be awesome,


That's very brave of you, but I would have to say that's the best A3 money can buy (at least in NA). :thumbup:


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Great looking car, can't beat the color choice.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> motion to ban users from posting pics of Ti pckg alcantra interiors
> 
> makes me


I actually kind of enojy the feel of them (girlfriend's brother just got a 2k11 with the alcantra inserts)...and they look different than every other leather interior. Then again, I am rocking cloth (don't hate, its' sexy too), so I'm bias


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I actually kind of enojy the feel of them (girlfriend's brother just got a 2k11 with the alcantra inserts)...and they look different than every other leather interior. Then again, I am rocking cloth (don't hate, its' sexy too), so I'm bias


I think what he meant was he wishes he had them on his car...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I think what he meant was he wishes he had them on his car...


I believe you may be correct.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

More pics. Moreeereeere


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

*For Sale*

Got the windows tinted to 5% with Viper Ceramic Film and the tail lights got the Lamin-X treatment in 12% Gun Smoke









Taken in March right before I left for Afghanistan on a very sunny day.










A couple days earlier right after I "installed" the Lamin-X tail light film, a pretty overcast day.

BTW, it's for sale in the Classifieds -- Shameless plug --

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5712492-FS-DELMARVA-2011-A3-Quattro-Titanium-Scuba-Blue


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Chewy034 said:


> BTW, it's for sale in the Classifieds -- Shameless plug --
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5712492-FS-DELMARVA-2011-A3-Quattro-Titanium-Scuba-Blue


Whyyyyy??? Why must you do this to me? I just paid my car off and you go and sell my dream spec A3, right down to the color. :banghead:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

CONGRATS nice ride !

I just pick up one as well same package in Ibis white. Man the new TI package is defiantly better then the previous ones Audi really out did it this time. 

As for tuning if your worried about you wife finding out, just do small things she cant see 
or ask Tcardio may be he can give oyu soem pointers :laugh:

K04 
coilovers 
breaks 
intake 

most people who arn't car enthusiast cant even tell if these thing have been changed on a car


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> CONGRATS nice ride !
> 
> I just pick up one as well same package in Ibis white. Man the new TI package is defiantly better then the previous ones Audi really out did it this time.
> 
> ...


Didn't you see? He's selling the car


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Whyyyyy??? Why must you do this to me? I just paid my car off and you go and sell my dream spec A3, right down to the color. :banghead:





TBomb said:


> Didn't you see? He's selling the car


Because he knew you were in love with his car 

Do It! :beer:

If this was two years ago when I had to replace my '06, I would have went to Delaware to drive it home. eace:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> Because he knew you were in love with his car
> 
> Do It! :beer:
> 
> If this was two years ago when I had to replace my '06, I would have went to Delaware to drive it home. eace:


Haha no way, because if I did buy it, then I'd have to at least put a K04 on it, if not a big turbo. And I'd have to re-do most of the mods I've already done on my car. Then I'd have to find a new place to live because my wife would kick me to the curb :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Who says you have to do the K04 immediately


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> Who says you have to do the K04 immediately


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:laugh:

I do, I am just trying to egg you on.


----------



## a3onfire (Apr 21, 2012)

that is the name for the blue  thanks


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

All this traffic and no sales! lol JK, yeah, if I had the "extra" cash flow to do all those updates, they would've been done already! Instead, we got the upgrades that my wife was okay with, lol She loved it once we got the tints, so did my 2-year-old, she squints a lot less now, lol. And your wife won't notice the difference between your '07 and this '11... just don't let her see it, or the bill, or the lack of your other A3, or the increase in spending that you'll be doing in upgrades, lol.


----------

